# حركة بـــــملـــــيون جنـــــيه !(جاااااامدة)



## kokielpop (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*



اهداء مني لكم جميعا هذه القصة الظريفة..........


كل يوم واحد غلبان اوي يدخل البنك ويقوم حاطط مليووون جنيه في حسابه
كل يوم مليون جنيه ..
كل يوم علي كده
الموظفين استغربوا

وفي يوم من الأيام قال لهم المدير إذا جاء نادوه أكيد هو غني ولازم نكسبه زيادة

لما جيه الراجل ودخل البنك دخلوه الموظفين على المدير


قاله المدير انت بتشتغل ايه .. ولا فين ؟..قال: عاطل ماليش شغل


قاله المدير : امال منين بتجيب الفلوس دى؟


قال: أنا براهن الناس على اي حاجه ويكون الرهان علي مليوون جنيه وأكسب.



قاله المدير : انت كذاب احسن لك قول لي الصراحه...




قال الراجل: خلاص تراهن أبوس عيني على مليون جنيه ؟




قال المدير أتحداك...





قام الراجل وفك عينه وباسها ورجعها
(عينه كانت صناعيه تركيب)





قاله المدير ازااااى ؟




قال الراجل :تتحدانى أعض ودنى على مليون جنيه ؟





قال المدير أراهن....






قام الراجل وطلع سنانه وعض ودنه ورجعها
سنانه بردو تركيب



أداه المدير 2 مليون جنيه ومشى الراجل





من الصبح لما دخل الراجل للبنك نادوه الموظفين ودخلوه على المدير



قاله المدير يابن الحلال كفايه كدة ورجعلي فلوسي



قال الراجل: خلاص أنا بتحداك على حاجه إذا أنت فزت أديك فلوسك الـ 2 مليون ...ومعاهم زيهم ..
وإذا أنا فزت تدينى مليون جنيه




قاله المدير تراهن على أيه ؟




قال الراجل: تتحداني أن لون فانلتك الداخليه أزرق




قال المدير وهو فرحان : لا مش أزرق



قال الراجل.... لا أزرق



قال المدير... لا مش أزرق




قال الراجل : خلاص اشوف الفانله واتأكد






قلع المدير الجاكيت و القميص ورحل قالع الفانله وموريها للراجل وقايل له : اهي .. مش قلت لك مش زرقه ؟؟؟




التفت الراجل لقي الموظفين لقاهم قاعدين بيتفرجوا عليه


ولقي الراجل راح خد من كل واحد مليون جنيه وقال لهم













مش قولتلكوا هاخليه يقلع القميص ؟؟؟؟؟



​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا علية مخ

لاء حلوة بجد​


----------



## kokielpop (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*


فراشة مسيحية قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا علية مخ

لاء حلوة بجد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااجدااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه 
جامده 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا ​


----------



## kokielpop (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


bitar قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااا لمرورك

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


kokoman قال:



هههههههههههههههههه 
جامده 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااجداااااااااااااااا لمرورك

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*جامده *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباك ايامك 
حلووووووه بجد
ابانوب​


----------



## meraa (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هى دى الناس اللى بتعرف تفكر 
حلوة اووى ​


----------



## +meriet+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههه 
الراجل دة عايش فى عصر السحتوت ههههههههه
دلوقتى لو الرهان على نصف جنيه يبقى كويس الناس دلوقتى مبتدفعش حاجة هههههههههه
مشكورين على الموضوع الجامد


----------



## yerigagarin (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلووووووووه
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## kokielpop (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


نيفين رمزي قال:



ههههههههههههههههه
جامده ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


meraa قال:



 ههههههههههههههههههه
هى دى الناس اللى بتعرف تفكر 
حلوة اووى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع  ​*


----------



## kokielpop (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


ابانووب قال:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباك ايامك 
حلووووووه بجد
ابانوب​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا لمرورك اباموب 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


yerigagarin قال:



حلووووووووه
تسلم ايدك
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكراااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا ​*


----------



## kokielpop (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*


+meriet+ قال:



			هههههههههه 
الراجل دة عايش فى عصر السحتوت ههههههههه
دلوقتى لو الرهان على نصف جنيه يبقى كويس الناس دلوقتى مبتدفعش حاجة هههههههههه
مشكورين على الموضوع الجامد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا ​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

_ههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه بجد​_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة موت ​*


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوه قوى


----------



## kokielpop (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*


فيبى 2010 قال:



ههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه بجد​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*


engy_love_jesus قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة موت ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*


ارووجة قال:



هههههههههههه حلوة

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## kokielpop (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*


تونى 2010 قال:



حلوه قوى

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا لمرورك ​*


----------



## veronika (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_حلوة اوي اوي 
ده رجل دماغه عاليه​_


----------



## kokielpop (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*


veronika قال:



حلوة اوي اوي 
ده رجل دماغه عاليه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة يا مان


----------



## kokielpop (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*


احلى ديانة قال:



			ههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة يا مان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا لمرورك فادى 

نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
عبقرى
خسر مليون للمدير وهيلم قده مية مرة من الموظفين​*


----------



## kokielpop (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*


جيلان قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه
عبقرى
خسر مليون للمدير وهيلم قده مية مرة من الموظفين​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه 

دة اللى بياكل اكل عيش حلال ههههههههههه

شكراااااااااا جداااااااااااا جيلان لمرورك 

نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا kokielpopفعلا حركة بمليون جنيه​
:t11::t11::t11::t11::big29:


----------



## kokielpop (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*


swety koky girl قال:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا kokielpopفعلا حركة بمليون جنيه​
:t11::t11::t11::t11::big29:




أنقر للتوسيع...


مشكور على المرور ​*


----------

